
42.be (IPv6 only) - miduil
http://42.be
======
gtirloni
I recently configured my router to support IPv6 and had to disable it. A lot
of websites that resolved to AAAA didn't have a working server on the other
side. Major websites half loading became common and I spent a lot of time
troubleshooting everything. It was a bummer.

~~~
vmp
Same here :/ It seems that IPv6 is a mere afterthought for most content
providers - like Linux ports for popular Games... or civil discussion on
forums. ;)

The weirdest thing I noticed in the past was, that IPv6 via Tunnelbroker.net
actually worked better than ISP-provided-native-v6, though I haven't tried
using a tunnel in a long time.

~~~
thwarted
_A lot of websites that resolved to AAAA didn 't have a working server on the
other side._

 _It seems that IPv6 is a mere afterthought for most content providers_

 _IPv6 via Tunnelbroker.net actually worked better than ISP-provided-
native-v6_

Sounds more like a problem with your ISP's IPv6 support than the content
providers. It seems unlikely that someone would go to the trouble to add an
IPv6 address to DNS if they didn't have a working server up. It's much more
likely that crappy ISPs don't have their IPv6 infrastructure set up correctly.

------
ky738
Looks amazing tbh
[http://i.imgur.com/V0B5HlY.png](http://i.imgur.com/V0B5HlY.png)

~~~
ben0x539
[https://i.imgur.com/qLWmI5p.png](https://i.imgur.com/qLWmI5p.png) can't wait
to see

------
manigandham
What is the point of this? To test IPv6 connectivity? Because the end result
is an extremely slow loading but mostly broken mosaic of small images that
make up a silly meme.

[http://ipv6test.google.com/](http://ipv6test.google.com/) or [http://test-
ipv6.com/](http://test-ipv6.com/) are way better

~~~
brohee
If it's mostly broken, so is your IPv6 connectivity. I loaded all pictures but
two myself, so got a complete image.

~~~
manigandham
Seems many just timed out - how would ipv6 functionality show up as some
images not working while others do?

~~~
brohee
Because your ISP doesn't have correct peering agreements, and doesn't see all
IPv6 addresses...

------
ancarda
3 (IPv6 only) sites and counting:

    
    
        http://loopsofzen.co.uk/
        http://42.be/
        https://ct.filippo.io/
    

One of these days I'll get round to fixing my LAN to support IPv6.

 _Edit:_ I forgot about ct.filippo.io -- we're up to 3 IPv6 only websites now!

~~~
joeseeder
Been using IPv6 only addresses for my company internal use websites for years
now.

Road warriors get on via our ipv6 only openvpn servers. Works like a charm.

------
miduil
> The image above is build-up of 1000 different images. Each image has its own
> ipv6 address.

archive.is mirror, in case you don't have IPv6 yet (interestingly, archive.org
fails to mirror this site)

[https://archive.is/cxAB9](https://archive.is/cxAB9)

~~~
zkms
Ah, so it's like the dancing kame of old:
[http://www.kame.net/](http://www.kame.net/)

------
Achshar
The site doesn't work. So naturally that means I don't have ipv6 support. What
can do to change that or is it entirely upto my isp?

Also how do I get a ipv6 based instance in a host like amazon or linode etc?

~~~
ancarda
If your ISP provides IPv6, then it's up to your router to support it and hand
out an address to your computer. You might be able to get a firmware update
for it, or use a good third-party one. Your OS almost certainly supports IPv6
already, it just needs access.

If your ISP doesn't provide IPv6 at all, then aside from switching ISPs, you
can try getting a tunnel from a service like
[https://tunnelbroker.net/](https://tunnelbroker.net/) (Hurricane Electric),
although I've never used that service, only SixXS when it was around.

Who's your ISP?

~~~
Achshar
Yeah feared as much. Don't think my isp is going to roll out ipv6 anytime soon
(government owned, stuck in ie6 age isp, BSNL).

------
garaetjjte
See also tetris on traceroute:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14621887](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14621887)

------
zbuf
Interesting trying to tcpdump this; of course it basically explodes in reverse
DNS queries. tcpdump -n is needed, but I wonder if this sort of behaviour
could be exploited in some nasty/interesting way.

~~~
ncarlson
Hey zbuf, if you go to any of Cleanfeed's blog posts, the FAQ and Contact
links in the footer are broken.

------
MichaelBurge
I didn't care much about the IPv6 rollout until I spent 2 days a few weeks ago
tracking down a routing table issue that I resolved by using IPv6 everywhere
in my internal network.

Now it can't come soon enough.

------
mrkrabo
IPv6, that mythological creature.

~~~
tzs
It's not all that mythological. Here are the IPv6 deployment percentages for
major US IPSs:

    
    
      53% Comcast
      64% AT&T
      24% Charter
      86% Verizon Wireless
      85% T-Mobile
      41% AT&T Wireless
      33% Cox
      47% Sprint Wireless
      68% Google Fiber
    

Source:
[http://www.worldipv6launch.org/measurements/](http://www.worldipv6launch.org/measurements/)

~~~
Klathmon
I don't believe those numbers for a goddamn second.

Verizon tells me they have IPV6, but after talking with techs for over an
hour, and going through 3 people that didn't know what I was talking about and
were confused because "we can reach your ONT, so your internet should be
working!", I finally got to someone who never set it up in my area despite
telling me that it was supported.

I don't know what it means to be supported, but it sure as hell doesn't mean I
can actually use it.

~~~
justinsaccount
Verizon Wireless != Verizon FIOS

~~~
Klathmon
Fair enough, I obviously misread that!

But i'm still peeved that they continue to tell me IPV6 is supported, but
can't ever get it working, their equipment or mine.

~~~
paxswill
Verizon (not VZW) have said IPv6 is coming to Fios for about 5 years now. They
routers they provide have supported it for about as long as well. Supposedly
the hangups include their older video on demand service (and/or set top boxes)
not supporting IPv6, and older equipment in some of the earlier deployment
areas. Still not a great excuse to not roll it out gradually, but in the
meantime I've set up a tunnel with Hurricane Electric and an alternative DNS
server to filter out AAAA requests for Netflix (which blocks HE).

------
askvictor
We have IPv6 at my workplace (part of a university) and initially configured
all of my servers and clients to use it. However, it has ended up being more
trouble than it's worth, so now I disable it by default. There need to be more
graceful fallback mechanisms in the transition period, and those might need to
happen higher up the protocol stack, for it to work well enough for the
average person.

------
futhey
Note: Even if you have full IPv6 support, this site loads extremely slowly,
and there may be infrequent misses. You can perform an alternative test on
[http://test-ipv6.com/](http://test-ipv6.com/) if you are unsure.

------
pacaro
Works for me only if I turn wifi off. A good reminder to try re enabling IPv6
on my router!

------
mdavids
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:42.be](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:42.be)
has it as well.

------
Dylan16807
Well. That crashes my router immediately and repeatably. (Edit: Immediately
with firefox, after slightly longer with chrome.)

Looks nice though, once I throttle connections.

------
daxfohl
Is there any practical reason you'd host each of your website's images or
scripts or whatever at different addresses, if IPv6 was widespread?

------
cbhl
Thank you for reminding me to check whether my Google Wifi supports IPv6 yet.
(It does now!)

------
throwaway2016a
Well... at the very least I now know my IPv6 actually works.

------
daxfohl
Why is it so slow? Is that because of IPv6?

------
ams6110
Server not found, here. Comcast.

